# Outlook - Kalender - Termine



## egreis (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Makro, das automatisch 15 Minuten an jeden Termin dranhaengt und diese 15 Minuten aber als seperaten Termin (Puffer) anzeigt.

Dieses Makro sollte bei jedem Termineintrag automatisch funktionieren.

Danke schon mal im vorraus,
Evert


----------

